# Spanish spiders



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 5, 2005)

Except L. tarantela I haven't been identifiel any one. Can the black one and the last one be the same specie?


----------



## WithCerberus (Nov 5, 2005)

*Did you do the collecting?*

Wonderful pics. I love the mygalomorphs especially. Number 6 and 7 are really interesting.  :worship:


----------



## Steven (Nov 6, 2005)

1st one looks like a crabspider,
Thomisidae sp. maybe ?

then 2 times lycosa but no idea which one.

Ischnocolus sp. ?

then that Black one on red sand:
quite sure that's a male Nemesia sp.

and then the L.tarantula and
the last one looks more like a female Atypus sp. tmo.



very intresting spiderfauna you got there in Spain


----------



## Steven Gielis (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful spiders! Where did you found the last spider? I think I have catched those before.


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Nov 6, 2005)

Hallo,

the last one should be Atypus sp,  like Steven already suggested.
The first one is a Thomisidae which has caught a nice Reduviidae, no idea which genus (Xysticus?), great picture btw!
The second maybe Alopecosa sp? Or Lycosa? Don't know, haven't ever seen one in real life.
Third one could be Hogna radiata, is it's underbelly black?
The fourth picture is a Nemesiidae, Nemesia sp. i'd say.
No idea what the other black spider is,  nice shot of the chelicerae, at least we know for sure it belongs to the Orthognatha! Isn't there a Theraphosidae species in spain?

Thanks for the nice picture, next summer i'll definately visit spain again,  nice spiders where you live!

greets
Bernhard


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 6, 2005)

Steven Gielis said:
			
		

> Beautiful spiders! Where did you found the last spider? I think I have catched those before.


All of this in my garden.

Tha crab spider is a Xysticus sp. Quite sure.

The 2nd Lycosa tarantela for sure.

Hogna radiata, not so sure, I remember the black of the abdomen compared with withe-yellow of the biggest one ( the same that is doing the webspider for the egg sac). But may be is a young L. tarantela.

Under it, Nemesia sp.

The black one I think is the male of the last one, but not sure.

The last two pictures Atypus affinis for sure. It makes the same kind of spidertube/hole. It is not a Orthognatha. Not similar.

The only theraphosidae that exist in spain is Ischnocolus valentinus.

Sorry for bad understanding.


All of you afraid to me with so many new names.


----------



## WithCerberus (Nov 6, 2005)

Atypus affinus is an orthognath.   

Bobby


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Nov 7, 2005)

I falled down again


----------

